# Jack is gonna be a Therapy Dog!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

been looking into it and I think Jack can do it. I decided on it today after one of my clients made my feel really bad, cause she can't have a dog where she lives. First of all they want a deposit of $ 500.00 and second she couldn't take the dog outside due to a lot of health problems. This is not a nursing home but assisted living. No pets allowed unless there Service dogs. I thought it be nice for a lot of these older people to have an animal around. We have like 5 of these Ass. Living Homes here. What do you guy's think can he do it??? LOL


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

dont you have to have a disability to have a service dog??

pardon my ignorance...i dont know much about this kind of thing.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He looks like a natural to me! Asia's been doing it for about 6 months and is having a blast. Goldens have the perfect temperment for this and combined with their love of people it's a win win. Good luck and have fun. I find it very rewarding.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ohhhhh therapy dog. so sorry. 

i think jack will be great! i have wanted to take amber around, but she sheds a lot so i think it would be a bad idea.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think we will have Lot's of fun, he is so easy to train. Maybe in the future Chewie and Peanut will join him, but right now there still to jumpy..LOL


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Well since I did get to meet Jack this summer, I definitely think he would be a great therapy dog!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We do it through the St Johns Ambulance therapy dog program. No training involved but a comprehensive assessment of their temperment and people skills. Basic obedience and a calm nature is important also. We live in Canada so not sure if it's different in the states?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Therapy Dogs are invited guests that offer comfort and joy by their mere presence....they typically go through an evaluation through Therapy dogs Interntaional, Therapy Dogs Incorporated or Delta Society. Some of the groups not only evaluate the dog, but the dog/handler team. A successful evaluation allows the handler to be covered by the groups insurance <not a small benefit in today litigious society>.
Therapy Dogs are to be kept clean and well groomed. They current on all vaccines according (some groups are now allowing titres) must be tested for parasites at least once a year....(Some hospitals require testing for parasites more frequently)

Service Dogs...are a theraputic tool for an individual...there is no 'one' national testing standard. Although most training organizations follow the guidlines of Assistance Dogs International. The laws regarding Service Dogs can vary State to State. In Maine the dog must perform three specific tasks for the handler.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Joanne & Asia said:


> We do it through the St Johns Ambulance therapy dog program. No training involved but a comprehensive assessment of their temperment and people skills. Basic obedience and a calm nature is important also. We live in Canada so not sure if it's different in the states?


No it's about the same, no training well I have to get some more training in, but I think he's perfect. He loves people and rots...LOL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

These are the test items for Therapy Dogs International...Therapy Dogs Incorporated are very similar...TDInc.'s testing includes an evaluation of the team..not jsut the dog..
TDInternational allows only flat collars...TDIncorporated allows martingales...

Volunteering is wonderful and very rewarding....go for it!!!




AKC CGC TEST® / PLUS ADDED TDI REQUIREMENTS
* TDI Requirements are displayed in italics
Test 1: Accepting a Friendly Stranger
This test demonstrates that the dog will allow a friendly stranger to approach it and speak to the handler in a natural, everyday situation. The Evaluator and handler shake hands and exchange pleasantries. The dog must show no sign of resentment or shyness, and must not break position or try to go to the Evaluator. 

The dog must be tested around medical equipment (such as a wheelchair, crutches, cane, walker, or other devices which would ordinarily be found in a facility) to judge the dog’s reactions to common health care equipment. At the discretion of the Evaluator, this part of the test may be included in any of the following tests: 2,3,5 or 9

Test 2: Sitting Politely for Petting
This test demonstrates that the dog will allow a friendly stranger to touch it while it is out with its handler. The dog should sit at the handler’s side as the Evaluator approaches and begins to pet the dog on the head and body only. The dog may stand in place to accept petting. The dog must not show shyness or resentment.

Test 3: Appearance and Grooming
This practical test demonstrates that the dog will welcome being groomed and examined and will permit a stranger, such as a veterinarian, groomer or friend of the owner, to do so. It also demonstrates the owner’s care, concern and sense of responsibility. The Evaluator inspects the dog, then combs or brushes the dog, and lightly examines the ears and each front foot. 

Test 4: Out For a Walk 
(Walking on a Loose Leash)
This test demonstrates that the handler is in control of the dog. The dog can be on either side of the handler, whichever the handler prefers. There must be a left turn, a right turn and an about turn, with at least one stop in between and another at the end. The dog need not be perfectly aligned with the handler and need not sit when the handler stops.

Test 5: Walking Through a Crowd
This test demonstrates that the dog can move about politely in pedestrian traffic and is under control in public places. The dog and handler walk around and pass close to several people (at least three). The dog may show some interest in the strangers, without appearing overexuberant, shy or resentful. The handler may talk to the dog and encourage or praise the dog throughout the test. The dog should not be straining at the leash.

Test 6: Sit and Down on Command/Staying in Place
This test demonstrates that the dog has training, will respond to the handler’s command to sit and down, and will remain in the place commanded by the handler (sit or down position, whichever the handler prefers). The handler may take a reasonable amount of time and use more than one command to make the dog sit and then down. When instructed by the Evaluator, the handler tells the dog to stay and walks forward the length of a 20-foot line. The dog must remain in place, but may change positions. 

Test 7: Coming when Called
This test demonstrates that the dog will come when called by the handler. The handler will walk 10 feet from the dog, turn to face the dog, and call the dog. The handler may use encouragement to get the dog to come. Handlers may choose to tell the dog to “stay” or “wait,” or they may simply walk away, giving no instructions to the dog as the Evaluator provides mild distraction (e.g., petting).

Test 8: Reaction to Another Dog
This test demonstrates that the dog can behave politely around other dogs. Two handlers and their dogs approach each other from a distance of about 10 yards, stop, shake hands and exchange pleasantries, and continue on for about 5 yards. The dogs should show no more than a casual interest in each other.

Test 9: Reactions to Distractions 
This test demonstrates that the dog is confident at all times when faced with common distracting situations, such as the dropping of a large book or a jogger running in front of the dog. The dog may express a natural interest and curiosity and/or appear slightly startled, but should not panic, try to run away, show aggressiveness or bark.

Leave-It: The handler with the dog on a loose leash walks past food on the ground (placed within a distance of three feet) and, upon command, the dog should ignore the food. (Please note: TDI does not permit the use of food/treats during actual therapy dog visits.)

Acclimation to Infirmities: This test demonstrates the dog’s confidence when exposed to people walking with an uneven gait, shuffling, breathing heavily, coughing, wheezing or other distractions which may be encountered in a facility.

Test 10: Supervised Separation 
This test demonstrates that a dog can be left with a trusted person, if necessary, and will maintain its training and good manners. Evaluators are encouraged to say something like, “Would you like me to watch your dog?” and then take hold of the dog’s leash. The owner will go out of sight for three minutes. The dog does not have to stay in position but should not continually bark, whine, or pace unnecessarily, or show anything stronger than mild agitation or nervousness.

Test 11: Say Hello 
The TDI Certified Evaluator will test the willingness of each dog to visit a person and that the dog can be made readily accessible for petting (i.e., small dogs can be placed on a person’s lap or can be held, medium and larger dogs can sit on a chair or stand close to the patient to be easily reached.)

The dog must be able to work well around all types of populations, including children. The dog's behavior around children must be evaluated during testing. It is important that during the testing the potential therapy dog and the children are not in direct contact. This means the dog can only be observed for a reaction toward playing, running or in general children present at the testing site. Any negative reaction by the dog will result in automatic failure. Negative reaction means a dog showing signs of aggression.

Additional Rules for TDI Testing 
1. Dogs must be tested on a plain buckle collar or harness. Training collars, training harnesses, halties, or any other corrective devices are not permitted during testing or visiting as a TDI registered Therapy Dog.
2. Greyhounds are not required to sit for tdi testing.

Note: Potential applicants are not required to take any therapy dog classes, which are not sanctioned by TDI.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Therapy Dogs are invited guests that offer comfort and joy by their mere presence....they typically go through an evaluation through Therapy dogs Interntaional, Therapy Dogs Incorporated or Delta Society. Some of the groups not only evaluate the dog, but the dog/handler team. A successful evaluation allows the handler to be covered by the groups insurance <not a small benefit in today litigious society>.
> Therapy Dogs are to be kept clean and well groomed. They current on all vaccines according (some groups are now allowing titres) must be tested for parasites at least once a year....(Some hospitals require testing for parasites more frequently)
> 
> Service Dogs...are a theraputic tool for an individual...there is no 'one' national testing standard. Although most training organizations follow the guidlines of Assistance Dogs International. The laws regarding Service Dogs can vary State to State. In Maine the dog must perform three specific tasks for the handler.


 
thanks...i realized the difference and corrected myself already.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> These are the test items for Therapy Dogs International...Therapy Dogs Incorporated are very similar...TDInc.'s testing includes an evaluation of the team..not jsut the dog..
> TDInternational allows only flat collars...TDIncorporated allows martingales...
> 
> Volunteering is wonderful and very rewarding....go for it!!!
> ...


Thanks LibertyME, that's what I got of the website, we gotta work on the other dog # 8 but other then that he is pretty much good to go. I trained him a while back to open my fridge and get me some soda, well hubby didn't like it, he said that dog will eat all my food..ROFL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

If any of my dogs can do it , it's Jack. He is very smart and very willing to learn new things, so wish me luck. We gonna do it!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Good for you!!! My hubby is a nursing home administrator and we bring Emmy to the nursing home and she does wonders for many of them. The home he's at now has a shih tzu that lives there and the home he was at before this on they first had a sheltie and then a lab. If you have to be in a nursing home you should at least get a dog!!


----------



## rbraham (Dec 31, 2007)

*New York City Therapy dog...*

Hi,

Buddy was recently registered in NYC as a therapy dog, where he got his diploma through Good Dogs Association. There are 2 other therapy dog programs in NYC that give out what I believe are mandatory certificates _as accepted by each facility on its own terms_.

By the way, to add to that list of "requirements," one of our class sessions on "distractions" included getting used to moving wheelchairs, clanking industrial-size oxygen tanks, and, interestingly--when the teacher put on a fright wig, fake nose, and stumbled around like a Frankenstein monster--not being frightened by people who, because of strokes, say, don't act or look familiar.

Happy New Year!
Rob


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

rbraham said:


> Hi,
> 
> Buddy was recently registered in NYC as a therapy dog, where he got his diploma through Good Dogs Association. There are 2 other therapy dog programs in NYC that give out what I believe are mandatory certificates _as accepted by each facility on its own terms_.
> 
> ...


I think he be OK with wheelchairs, walkers, the only thing I think I have to work on is other dogs, he is very friendly and wants to greed every dog that comes his way. Don't know how to work on it yet, but well figure something out...LOL


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Heidi, #8 isn't really that bad. Even Danny passed that part of his CGC, if Danny passed his CGC test, I am positive your Jack will pass with no problem. 

My husband is taking Jasper to Therapy dog classes next month. Jasper also passed his CGC test and is our gentle, sweet, sensitive dog. He will most likely visit children in the hospital since he simply adores kids. Funny since my son is 19!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

my golden loved being a therapy dog.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Heidi, #8 isn't really that bad. Even Danny passed that part of his CGC, if Danny passed his CGC test, I am positive your Jack will pass with no problem.
> 
> My husband is taking Jasper to Therapy dog classes next month. Jasper also passed his CGC test and is our gentle, sweet, sensitive dog. He will most likely visit children in the hospital since he simply adores kids. Funny since my son is 19!


I hope, he will he is just very friendly, he loves all the neighbors dogs and absolutely has to go say hi to them. I'm thinking about Peanut too, she is my more gentle, sweet girl, but she is not 1 year yet, but she be perfect too.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Our U of Mich hospital requires full accreditation to be a therapy dog. I'm sure you could start with the assisted living homes . They may only want to meet him and make sure he's friendly.

We thought we were going to do therapy with Penny, but she just won't make a good one. Mostly because people bore her and she's not into cuddling. She would never stay with someone just to be petted...ugh, if you can't play with me, fuuggeettt about it! And she'll bark right in your face when she wants to play. Not good for old people with pace makers and such or children in the peds unit.

I've even thought about getting another dog to do the work, but that seems unfair to Penny, like she's not good enough for us.

Good luck with this wonderful, rewarding work.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think that's a great idea. I know a lot of the senior citizens have to give up their pets when they move to assisted living.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Our U of Mich hospital requires full accreditation to be a therapy dog. I'm sure you could start with the assisted living homes . They may only want to meet him and make sure he's friendly.
> 
> We thought we were going to do therapy with Penny, but she just won't make a good one. Mostly because people bore her and she's not into cuddling. She would never stay with someone just to be petted...ugh, if you can't play with me, fuuggeettt about it! And she'll bark right in your face when she wants to play. Not good for old people with pace makers and such or children in the peds unit.
> 
> ...


 
I don't think it would be unfair to Penny, she has her strengths and another dog would have theirs. If you would like to do therapy pet visits I'd say go for it, you know you would love another Golden!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You both go for it. Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------

